# Alguien que sepa manejar el proteus isis?



## maituki (Dic 24, 2005)

Hola!!! Tengo un problemilla con un circuito... Estoy haciendo un  contador descendente de dos digitos... pero no consigo que cuando llegue al cero se detenga... y ¿Como se pondria una alarma para ke sonara cuando llegue al 0?

Si alguien me puede ayudar se lo agradeceria...


un saludo


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Jun 12, 2006)

maituki dijo:
			
		

> Hola!!! Tengo un problemilla con un circuito... Estoy haciendo un  contador descendente de dos digitos... pero no consigo que cuando llegue al cero se detenga... y ¿Como se pondria una alarma para ke sonara cuando llegue al 0?
> 
> Si alguien me puede ayudar se lo agradeceria...
> 
> ...



Hola, esto se puede lograr colocando compuertas en las salidas del contador cuando haya un 00 la saliad del arreglo de compuertas debe ser 1, pueden utilizarse NAND con las salidas a unas OR.

Y para que ya no siga conatdo, en la entrad de reloj se pone una OR de 2 entradas, una es alimentada por el reloj y al otra por la salida del detector de 00.

Cuando el detector de 0 se ponga a 1, la OR estará siempre poniendo un uno en la entrada Ck del contador y ya no hara´conteo pues sin importar el estado del reloj, en CK siempre estará un 1 y no habrá transición.

Saludos


----------



## Luis Alejandro (Oct 8, 2008)

PS A Mi Manera Lo Haria Con El PIC 16F84A (Si Saben Como Programarlo Con Lenguaje Asembler O C). Gracias A Este Uno Puede PRogramarlo A Su Gusto, Pero Si No Tienen Conocimiento De Como Programarlo, Entonces Utilicen Compuertas Logicas, Como Dijo El Compañero


----------



## ANUBIS (Oct 9, 2008)

hola atodos muchachos...
tengo un problema al simular un archivo jedec en proteus, me dicen que con cualuier pld se puede simular pero la pregunta es como?
estoy trabajando con cypress galaxy,al simular en el isis genera un arhivo de error que dice algo como que no encuentra el <not fuse data in jedec file>
agradezco su ayuda


----------



## marcosabel (Feb 22, 2010)

ANUBIS dijo:


> hola atodos muchachos...
> tengo un problema al simular un archivo jedec en proteus, me dicen que con cualuier pld se puede simular pero la pregunta es como?
> estoy trabajando con cypress galaxy,al simular en el isis genera un arhivo de error que dice algo como que no encuentra el <not fuse data in jedec file>
> agradezco su ayuda



Tengo exactamente el mismo problema y la cuestión es que cypress da otro formato a su fichero jedec. Lo puedes resolver manualmente poniendo los L0014500 000000000*  de forma continua sin retorno de carro

alguna otra idea para hacerlo automatizado?
saludos


----------



## electronicjohndeacon (Mar 25, 2010)

hola marcosabel tengo el mismo problema que anubis dices que poniendo manualmente L0014500 000000000* se puede simular en proteus  pero en donde exactamente tengo que ponerlo en el codigo vhdl o alguna configuracion en el isis ojala pudieras poner un pequeño manual gracias


----------



## marcosabel (Mar 25, 2010)

en esencia, una vez que generaste el jedec con galazy, lo abres con wordpad y haces que todo se vea así

L05764 0000000000000000000000000000000000000000000* Node i(1)[2] => BANK : 1 *:

O sea, en cada linea, el estado de los fusibles SIN RETORNO DE LINEA

saludos


----------



## saito (May 6, 2010)

hola
bien yo tambien tengo el mismo proble al momento de simular en proteus, y no entiendo a que se refiere sin retorno de linea,
a mi me sale esto: * Node sal_gal(0)[23] => OE : 1 ,LOGIC : 8 *
* Not Used #[22] => OE : 1 ,LOGIC : 10 *
gracias.


----------



## reyna (Jul 5, 2010)

La idea, es que el retorno de linea significa que los datos, por ejemplo:

L00256
11111....etc
00000....etc

sean colocados sin ENTERS(retorno de linea), de la siguiente manera:

L00256 11111...etc00000....etc.....etc


----------



## Deme (Abr 3, 2011)

Efectivamente como dice marcosabel, el formato del archivo Jedec que genera Galaxy no es compatible con el formato que acepta proteus pero imaginen tener que quitarle el retorno de carro a cada archivo .jed que generen ¡¡QUE WEBA!! yo hice un programita en c para que lo haga automaticamente solo me pide el nombre del archivo, genera el nuevo y listo no es cosa del otro mundo: se los paso y si piensan que es virus tambien les paso el codigo fuente para que lo chequen ustedes mismos y lo compilen.
Nota: deben de copiar el archivo jedec en donde tengan el ejecutable del programa. Cuando les pida el nombre solo ponen el nombre asi "ejemplo.jed" sin las comillas y les genera el nuevo para poder añadirlo a su proyecto de proteus. Bueno espero que les vaya bien suerte!.


----------



## notero (Abr 24, 2011)

Hola a todos, necesito un favor he visto que con los buses el cableado del circuito se reduce y se ve mucho mas ordenado , pero tambien he visto que existe otra forma de reducir ese cableado poniendole una especie de etiqueta circular en los pines y etiquetar hacia donde va ese pin y bueno asi el circuito solo se ve puras lentejitas conectadas a los pines =/ necesito que alguien me ayude respecto a eso como se llama esa opcion . gracias


----------



## aguevara (Abr 24, 2011)

se llama Terminals Mode justo 2 iconos de el icono de los buses


----------



## EINNER C (Abr 24, 2011)

hola notero, 

mira la imagen ahi encuentras lo que necesitas

solo ubicas la terminal en el pin y le das un nombre, luego en el otro extremo otra con el mismo nombre

saludos


----------



## notero (Abr 24, 2011)

Hola Einner C , creo que te olvidaste de adjuntar la imagen >.<


----------



## D@rkbytes (Abr 25, 2011)

notero dijo:
			
		

> Hola a todos, necesito un favor he visto que con los buses el cableado del circuito se reduce y se ve mucho mas ordenado , pero tambien he visto que existe otra forma de reducir ese cableado poniendole una especie de etiqueta circular en los pines y etiquetar hacia donde va ese pin y bueno asi el circuito solo se ve puras lentejitas conectadas a los pines =/ necesito que alguien me ayude respecto a eso como se llama esa opcion . gracias



Esta es la foto en donde se encuentran.
Tambien salen haciendo click derecho sobre la ventana de diseño.
Nota si el pin1 de un IC se debe unir al pin 5 de otro IC solo cada terminal
de union tiene que tener el mismo nombre.


----------



## smd10 (Abr 26, 2011)

No hace falta usar esos terminales. Es suficiente con poner una etiqueta (con la herramienta que aparece a la izquierda que pone "LBL") directamente en los dos cables que quieras unir. Al ponerle el mismo nombre, esos dos cables es como si estuviesen conectados.


----------



## notero (Abr 26, 2011)

Gracias me ayudaron bastante!


----------



## serquin (Abr 27, 2011)

Hola un saludo para todos los foreros.
Espero que alguien me pueda orientar con proteus, en especial con Ares; mi problema es que no soy capaz de configurarlo para que me genere la pcb solo por el lado del cobre, he leido que esto se hace desde la opcion system-edit strategies, pero en la version que empece a usar hace poco que es la 7.7 no encuentro esta opcion, he buscado en toda la barra de herramientas , pero no consigo configurarlo,si alguien me puede echar una mano se lo agradeceria.
Un saludo.


----------



## smd10 (Abr 27, 2011)

Hola Serquin, no tengo aqui delante el ares por eso no te puedo decir exacto donde es pero creo recordar que es algo así:
en los menús de arriba, no se si en "System" o "Design" o algo asi, hay una opcion que pone "Edit Design Rules", entras ahí y, en la última pestaña, hay dos opciones que ponen "Bottom Copper" y "Top Copper". Marcas las dos a Bottom copper. cambias una opcion arriba que esta a "power" la cambias a "signal" (o viceversa) y vuelves a marcar las opciones de abajo a Bottom copper. 
Si quieres cambiar de paso ahí los anchos de las pistas los cambias, sino pinchas en aceptar y listo.
Saludos.


----------



## serquin (Abr 28, 2011)

Hola smd10 gracias por tu respuesta, pero ya lo he intentado asi pero aun me sigue generando pistas por los dos lados, estoy por reinstalar el programa nuevamente o instalar una version anterior, de todas formas muchas gracias.


----------



## smd10 (Abr 28, 2011)

pues si aun asi te sigue haciendo las pistas por los dos lados, ya es bastante raro...


----------



## elaveriguador (Jul 19, 2011)

cuando uses proteus le configuras su carpeta en el directorio mis documentos y asi tienes asecso al programa yo lo uso hay y no me da problemas compilo guardo ya sea en ensamblador basico ho en c cada uno en una carpeta seperada habro isis harmo el circuito con el pic sus componentes configuro su velocidad abro y listo aver que pasa


----------



## Guachuchon (Ago 28, 2011)

Tenia El mismo problema con los archivos .jed

Muchìsimas gracias por darme la soluciòn al problema

Saludos desde Chile


----------



## BKAR (Nov 5, 2011)

hola gente::
al usar los GRAPHS ... ya saben del PROSPICE
en DIGITAL..
se puede agrandar ...los espacios entre señales..
porqeu cuando le damos zoom sigue del mismo tamaño?
alguien me podría decir como hago esto, y otra cosa..
se puede colorear cuando la señal esta en "1"por ejmplo?
o hay alguna otra herramienta en proteus con la cual trabajar diagramas de tiempo?
espero sus respuestas
aqui algunas imagenes


----------



## BKAR (Nov 7, 2011)

nadie sabe alguna otra manera de trabajar con diagramas de tiempo en proteus?


----------



## BKAR (Nov 12, 2011)

acaso nadie utiliza el ProSpice?


----------



## deluxmigue (Nov 13, 2011)

entra en la opcion terminales, luego escoge la herramienta input y luego le colocas el mismo nombre a las que quieres que esten conectadas y listo


----------



## BKAR (Nov 15, 2011)

y eso que tiene que ver con mi pregunta
...como hago diagramas de tiempo en el proteus?
ya se usar el "DIGITAL" del ProSpice
pero alguien seria tan amable de explicarme como funciona esta herramienta?

...


----------



## smd10 (Nov 16, 2011)

yo normalmente uso el osciloscopio, el analizador lógico ese intenté usarlo una vez pero no sé como va...


----------



## jujoramo (Ene 9, 2012)

Buenas noches, estoy buscando pulsadores y conmutadores pero no encuentro en isis para PCB, alguno he visto para simulación pero no para PCB, alguna solución ? 

Por ejemplo quisiera poner este conmutador : 
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/705/cnm1c3p.jpg/
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

y luego también 3 interruptores de 4 patas, tipo:


 Subido en SubeImagenes.com


Quizas la solución es simularlo tal como toca, con el elemento correcto y luego para la PCB se elije algo similar ? pero que ? 
Debo mirarlo por distancias de entre patas haciendo la relación de 0.1 in = 2.54 mm de los datasheets ?
gracias y un saludo.


----------



## reyvilla (Ene 9, 2012)

aqui creo que esta tu solucion...saludosss

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f13/crear-componentes-proteus-isis-ares-12308/


----------



## jujoramo (Ene 15, 2012)

hola reyvilla, gracias por responder.

La verdad no me aclaro con el isis para crear un componente como yo deseo, ya mirare algun video a ver que tal...

De todas formas, el componente que quiero crear tiene 3 patas en linea recta   *  *  *

las cuales estan a 3 mm cada una, entiendo que 3mm = 0.118 in (o lo que es lo mismo 0.12 in)

lo mas similar que he encontrado es un mosfet (lo mio es un int. un swich) que tiene 3 patas y que hace entre patas 0.1 in.

Únicamente hay una diferencia de 0.018 que en milimetros es 0.457 mm, creeis que me valdra o mejor creo un componente ? estamos hablando de algo menos de medio milimetro.

Gracias.


----------



## reyvilla (Ene 15, 2012)

mira en el ares tienes un icono en la barra de herramientas horizontal con una m la cual te permite trabajar en milimetros, y en VIEW tienes las opciones de vista y separación que van desde 0.1mm hasta 2.5mm revisa eso y me avisas saludoss


----------



## jujoramo (Ene 16, 2012)

si reyvilla, ya lo tengo claro eso, aunque en mi programa está en ih, la relación es mas o menos la misma.
Solo preguntaba eso, si medio milimetro se puede dar por valido o debo crear un componente.


----------



## reyvilla (Ene 16, 2012)

Yo lo que regularmente algo es imprimirlo y compararlo físicamente, si no cuadra como tu dices por medio milímetro, lo que hago es descomponerlo y adaptarlo a la pieza física y luego guardándolo como un nuevo componente en un rato subo un vídeo para que veas de lo que hablo...saludosss

Acá esta fíjate como es la creación de un nuevo componente a partir de uno ya existente.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D_hL4pgrrdQ&feature=youtu.be


----------



## jujoramo (Ene 17, 2012)

ok @reyvilla, perfecto gracias.

Aunque al principio tube leves problemas pq no todos los componentes se puede modificar, pero vaya que solucionado y ya tengo hecho el switch de 3 patas de 3 mm entre patas.

Una cosa más, si por ejemplo hago un format, como podría guardar dicho objecto creado para no perderlo en un futuro ?


----------



## reyvilla (Ene 17, 2012)

que bueno que solucionaste, para tener un respaldo te vas a la carpeta de LIBRARY que esta en la carpeta de instalación del proteus y allí esta guardado el componente que modificaste...saludosss


----------



## BKAR (Mar 2, 2012)

Hola Foro:::
navegando en encontre esta imagen...







como busco ese "SW1" en  el isis!!!


----------



## D@rkbytes (Mar 2, 2012)

BKAR dijo:
			
		

> como busco ese "SW1" en  el isis!!!


Saludos. BKAR
Busca ese Switch como THUMBSWITCH-BCD hay cuatro modelos diferentes.


----------



## rms klrcd (Mar 16, 2013)

estando en ares me encuentro una herramienta ( Gateswap Optimizer) me podran hacer el favor
y darme alguna explicación acerca de su función ! muchas gracias, tengo conocimientos básicos, me gusta mucho la electrónica y le saco tiempo aunque nunca he echo un curso en sí, soy técnico en mantenimiento de aeronaves. Me podrían sugerir si pregunte mal o de mala manera, o donde no debo, soy nuevo en el foro. De ante mano Gracias.


----------



## AngelMusicGuitar (May 13, 2013)

Guachuchon dijo:


> Tenia El mismo problema con los archivos .jed
> 
> Muchìsimas gracias por darme la soluciòn al problema
> 
> Saludos desde Chile



Disculpa amigo.. ¿Cual de las soluciones presentadas en el foro, fue la que te sirvio? Gracias de antemano.


----------



## mutter (May 15, 2013)

tambien puedes usar  algun pic y programarlo con visual que resulta mucho mas sencillo


----------



## AngelMusicGuitar (May 16, 2013)

mutter dijo:


> tambien puedes usar  algun pic y programarlo con visual que resulta mucho mas sencillo



Muchas gracias por la recomendacion , pero la idea es la solucion al problema de proteus, y en mi caso poder simular una GAL22V10


----------



## 1024 (May 17, 2013)

AngelMusicGuitar dijo:


> Muchas gracias por la recomendacion , pero la idea es la solucion al problema de proteus, y en mi caso poder simular una GAL22V10



Hola, si el problema que tienes es a la hora de simular una gal, utiliza el programa que se adjunta en el mensaje #10


----------



## AngelMusicGuitar (May 17, 2013)

1024 dijo:


> Hola, si el problema que tienes es a la hora de simular una gal, utiliza el programa que se adjunta en el mensaje #10



Si , es una maravilla  .. aunque admito que tenia un poco de duda por aquello de los virus.. pero me funcionó muy bien .. Muchas gracias


----------



## mutter (Jun 3, 2013)

saludos a todos , alguien de este foro sabe como resolver el problema de error lisa que aveces genera proteus cuando hay que simular? muchas gracias a quien me pueda colaborar


----------



## sopaquete (Sep 19, 2013)

Muchas gracias a todos pero en especial a Deme en el mensaje #10 por su *.exe  adaptador de jedec, intente hacerlo a mano y si me dejo emular mi jedec pero en algunas partes no funcionaba como debiera. saludos!!


----------



## david scorpion (Dic 1, 2013)

gracias por el aporte lo necesitaba para unos proyectos


----------

